# Grilled red Snapper with Sauce (Cajun Corner)



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not familiar with Rotel. I looked it up, though. Would that be tomatoes plus chili & spices?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

That sounds too good, like the Devil would cook that for you, before telling you that you'd committed to a heinous deed . . . 

Gonna try that one, first on my helpful handy roommate, then on my baby brother from Ohio.

If my baby brother can get here . . . .


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I'm not familiar with Rotel. I looked it up, though. Would that be tomatoes plus chili & spices?


Yep








:vs_cool:


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice, would love to try it!


----------

